# Battlefield 2 im lan gegen bots?



## Sephriroth (14. Januar 2006)

ich würde gerne mit 3 freunden, battlefield 2 im lan spielen.

es funktioniert aber nur immer 4 gegen 4

ist es irgendwie möglich viele bots enzufügen?

ich danke für alle antworten


----------



## doceddy (14. Januar 2006)

es gibt n coop-mod. da kannst du zusammen mit freunden gegen bots zocken.


----------



## Sephriroth (14. Januar 2006)

doceddy am 14.01.2006 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt n coop-mod. da kannst du zusammen mit freunden gegen bots zocken.




ich weiß nicht wo ich den herbekomme

ich hatte mal den coop mod 4.0

der hat aber nicht funktioniert


----------



## HankeyX (14. Januar 2006)

viele lustige sachen   
einfach mal was raussuchen.....


----------



## icefoot91 (16. Januar 2006)

stell ma die max. spieleranzahl runter auf die zahl, mit wieviel spielern du zockst. bei mir geht das und ich kann auch 1 on 1 zokken..


----------



## ananas45 (26. Januar 2006)

doceddy am 14.01.2006 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt n coop-mod. da kannst du zusammen mit freunden gegen bots zocken.



Der Mod heißt Mercenaries kannst ja mal googln


----------



## MaPu (11. Februar 2006)

Sephriroth am 14.01.2006 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde gerne mit 3 freunden, battlefield 2 im lan spielen.
> 
> es funktioniert aber nur immer 4 gegen 4
> 
> ...




Ja.
Man kann gegen Bots kooparativ spielen, auch wenn mann keine COOP-Mod hat^^.
Man startet einen BF2 Server im Multiplayer-Modus mit einer Map nach wahl.
Die Kumpels Aktualisieren, treten aber nicht bei.
man beendet den Server und startet die selbe Map im Multiplayer-Modus.
Sobald man im Spiel ist drücken die anderen auf "Server beitreten" und man spielt im COOP-Modus.


----------



## MaPu (11. Februar 2006)

MaPu am 11.02.2006 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Sephriroth am 14.01.2006 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

